# Olive Oil



## GregHunt (May 14, 2014)

Antique Olive Oil Bottle - Re Umberto Peer Amid. The bottles that I have found were at landfield parks. I guess the the land field must be from old New York in the 1900's [attachment=IMG_20140514_104001.jpg] and was transfer to the parks in the Bronx.


----------



## 2find4me (May 14, 2014)

Your finds are getting a bit older, but remember to post all your pictures in one thread.There's a bunch of those up on ebay.


----------



## sunrunner (May 15, 2014)

this bottle is from the 1920s and early 1930s.reinberto packed olive oil.iv also foud them with screw caps.


----------

